
Kuberntes for API and Microservice Orchestration - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/kubernetes-for-api-and-microservice-orchestration/
======
skar5151
I like kubernetes, but it is not well supported commercially and still has
stability issues at large scale. And I absolutely hate running on AWS or even
on my own VMs as it just kills the performance and server density vs running
schedulers on bare metal. Are you planning on supporting other schedulers like
Marathon ? Kinda BYOS - bring your own scheduler ?

~~~
altsang
We've standardized on docker containers, so any scheduler should be able to
run your APIs and microservices. For now we've used Kubernetes for deployment
and managing those containers. If you have your own scheduler it would be
possible to swap it out with an on-premise deployment. What Kubernetes lacks
in terms of dedicated professional support it makes up with the most active
and helpful community.

